# Bike the Bay, Sunday Sept 7th, 2008



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

We are posting this for a fellow bike ride director. This should be an amazing event. Proceeds benefit the San Diego Bicycle Coalition so this is for a good cause.

Enjoy a panoramic tour of the San Diego Bay and your only opportunity 
to ride your bike across the San Diego-Coronado Bay Bridge.
This non-competitive, community bike ride for riders of all abilities 
will take riders on a scenic and primarily flat ride around the San 
Diego Bay via the 
<http://www.sandag.org/?projectid=63&fuseaction=projects.detail>Bayshore 
Bikeway. Along the way, riders will travel through the surrounding 
cities of Coronado, Imperial Beach, Chula Vista and National City 
before finishing back at the start/finish line at Embarcadero Marina 
Park in downtown San Diego. Not only will the route travel through 
all five of these very diverse communities but it will also allow 
riders their only opportunity of the year to ride over the beautiful 
Coronado Bay Bridge along the scenic 25-mile route. All riders will 
return to San Diego for a post-ride festival with food, beverage and 
entertainment.

Registration fee includes ride entry, t-shirt and post-ride festival 
with food and beverage.

Late registration (if available), SDCBC Pre-Ride Orientation and 
pasta dinner, hosted by the Omni San Diego Hotel (includes pasta, 
salad, dessert and no-host bar) available for $25 each (limited 
availability). Special Bike the Bay Room Packages are also available 
over the weekend (click below). Proceeds from the Bike the Bay ride 
will benefit the <http://www.sdcbc.org>San Diego County Bicycle 
Coalition (SDCBC), a non-profit 501(c)3 organization dedicated to 
making bicycling better in San Diego. The SDCBC provides educational 
programs, promotes awareness of bicyclists and bicycling issues in 
San Diego and acts as a voice for bicyclists to elected officials and 
decision makers throughout the San Diego region. Learn more and join 
the SDCBC at www.sdcbc.org.

Participant Rules and Restrictions:
Limited to first 2500 registrants. Helmets mandatory for all riders. 
No individual riders under the age of 14. No bike trailers allowed.

Special Bike the Bay Room Rates at the Omni San Diego Hotel:
<http://www.omnihotels.com/FindAHotel/SanDiego/MeetingFacilities/BiketheBay9.aspx>Click 
here to book a room!


More info at www.bikethebay.net


----------

